# Based on SMART report is this HDD bad?



## lincsman (Mar 25, 2015)

Here are the SMART results of my friend's HDD, and I don't understand it. I need to know if it is healthy or not, thanks.

Model: FUJITSU MJA2160BH FFS G1
Firmware: 0081001D
Serial: K94CT9627KY4
LBA: 312581808

Report By: HDDScan for Windows version 3.3
Report Date: 3/24/2015 7:19:47 PM


 Num  Attribute Name  Value  Worst  Raw(hex)  Threshold  

 001 Raw Read Error Rate  100 100 0000000000-0000 046 

 002 Throughput performance  100 100 0000000000-0000 030 

 003 Spin Up Time  100 100 0000000000-0000 025 

 004 Start/Stop Count  097 097 0000000000-3658 000 

 005 Reallocation Sector Count  100 100 0000000000-0000 024 

 007 Seek Error Rate  100 100 0000000000-0000 047 

 008 Seek time Perfomance  100 100 0000000000-0000 019 

 009 Power-On Hours Count  089 089 0000000000-16D4 000 

 010 Spin Retry Count  100 100 0000000000-0000 020 

 012 Device Power Cycle Count  099 099 0000000000-2114 000 

 160 Free-fall Sensor Self Test Result 100 100 0000000000-0000 000 

 192 Emergency Retract Count  090 090 00001F01BB-09E6 000 

 193 Load/unload Cycle Count  092 092 0000000002-8B46 000 

 194 HDA Temperature  100 100 30 C  000 

 194 HDA Temperature Maximum 100 100 44 C 000 

 194 HDA Temperature Minimum 100 100 08 C 000 

 195 ECC On The Fly Count 100 100 0000000000-0000 000 

 196 Reallocation Event Count  100 100 0000000000-0000 000 

 197 Current Pending Errors Count  100 100 0000000000-0000 000 

 198 Uncorrectable Errors Count  100 100 0000000000-0000 000 

 199 UltraDMA CRC Errors  200 253 0000000000-0000 000 

 200 Write Error Rate  100 100 0000000000-0000 060 

 203 Run Out Cancel 100 100 0000000000-0000 000 

 240 Heads Flying Hours  200 200 0000000000-0000 000 

 254 G-shock/Free-fall Event Count 100 100 0000000000-0505 000


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Mar 25, 2015)

If it says the SMART is tripped, then yes, the drive is bad.


----------



## lincsman (Mar 25, 2015)

does it say that? I didn't see that in there. However the last value, 254, has a yellow triangle with an explamation mark. So is it a bad drive?


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Mar 25, 2015)

You always get read/write errors if you look through a log. Does whatever you're using as a diagnostic say the SMART has been tripped?


----------



## Renzore101 (Mar 25, 2015)

If Windows displays an error message stating the drive is going to fail replace the drive immediately. The drive will fail imminently. My 2 cents


----------



## johnb35 (Mar 25, 2015)

Download and run the fujitsu diagnostic tool for windows.

http://www.majorgeeks.com/files/details/fujitsu_windows_diagnostic_tool.html

Run the extended test and it should tell you if the drive is good or not.


----------

